# Devils Lake Fishing Report 12/12



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Cool temps this past week have helped create ice on Devils Lake. The shallower 
early freezing bays now have from 9-14" of ice while the deeper later freezing 
areas are from 4" to 8". At this time, we still only recommend foot or atv's 
for travel on the ice. As for fishing, things are starting to pick up. This 
past week anglers had nice catches of perch in the south end of Black Tiger, 
Skadsens, Hay Bale, and East Bay. Anglers are using Hali's, Rattle Snakies, 
Forage Minnows, and genz worms tipped with wax worms, spikes, or minnow heads. 
Anglers are reporting fish from as shallow as 10 feet on out to 34 feet. As 
for walleyes, a few fish are being caught in the north end of Six Mile Bay, 
Wolfords Bay, and Mission Bay. Sonars, Ripple Tails, Buckshot Rattle spoons, 
Nils, and Rapala's have all been working. Pike fishing on Devils Lake seems to 
always be good. Spots producing fish at this time include the north end of Six 
Mile Bay, the Storm Sewer area, Wolfords Bay, and to the north Sweetwater and 
Morrison lakes. Smelt or herring fished with tipups have been working the 
best. Sonars, Ripple Tails, and large jigs tipped with twister tails have all 
been working as well. Good Luck and Good
Fishing!!!


----------

